# Jig and Pigs



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey everyone, I need your opinions.

I have a flipping combo and I want to learn how to work jig and pigs. I have a 7'6" BPS Telescopic Flipping rod with a Quantum Accurist AC500PT casting reel. 

I was wondering how many ways and how (in your opinion) is your best technique or what do you do around different kinds of structure or situations. Thanks!


----------



## Nickk (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't flip much but I pitch alot. Jigs work in almost everything structurewise. The way I see it there are 3 kinds of strikes on jigs(and soft plastic too). 

1)on the bottom thump, usually from dragging the bait on the bottom. Also a great way to feel for structure not visible. These are the ones that make my heart race, you feel it and set. If you're fishing a soft plastic craw or worm you you may have to wait a second before the set.

2)on the lift or retrieve. This can be swimming through grass or just lifting off the bottom, they usually hook themselves on these and my experience is that they're the smaller fish.

3)on the fall. You gotta line watch for these, I've read that people can feel this on a long line but I'm not at that level yet. On the fall strike have been my largest fish and accounted for my personal best this year on a jig and pig pitched under a dock. People who are really good jig fishers can jump them off the bottom in deep situations and detect on the fall takes, that's what I'm working towards.

I don't know if any of that is helpful to you but it's just my personal experience and understanding. Jigs with fiber weed guards can be used in some really dense cover(more than I had initially thought).

enjoy!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 12, 2008)

Nickk said:


> I don't flip much but I pitch alot. Jigs work in almost everything structurewise. The way I see it there are 3 kinds of strikes on jigs(and soft plastic too).
> 
> 1)on the bottom thump, usually from dragging the bait on the bottom. Also a great way to feel for structure not visible. These are the ones that make my heart race, you feel it and set. If you're fishing a soft plastic craw or worm you you may have to wait a second before the set.
> 
> ...



Thanks alot! I put what you told me into a note and I will try this out.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 12, 2008)

Great reply NickK


That is exactly all you need to know - Oh yeah, that and be patient, the slower you can do this the bigger and better fish you can get.


The downside is that it is a SLOOOOOW way to fish 90% of the time - but if you get on the fish they will keep nailing the bait over and over


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 12, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> Great reply NickK
> 
> 
> That is exactly all you need to know - Oh yeah, that and be patient, the slower you can do this the bigger and better fish you can get.
> ...



I learned with LM bass that If I work a finesse bait like a Senko or my fave a Yum Dinger, slow moving baits like that account for my biggest fish.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 12, 2008)

If you're not casting to visible structure, just drag for a foot or two, shake, and repeat. Add a few pops in to look like the crawfish is trying to shoot away from something. That has worked for me when I use jigs. There is really no wrong way to work them as long as you're getting them wet.


----------

